# Firework Championships, Stanford Hall



## TinaGlenn

For any of you that enjoy great firework displays the Firework Championships at Stanford Hall in Lutterworth take some beating. This year these are being held on Saturday 2nd August. www.fireworkchampions.co.uk/

We have got 16 places reserved for Motorhomefacts members at the camp site in the hall grounds from Friday 31st July until Sunday 2nd August. 
http://www.stanfordhall.co.uk/caravan.html

Cost for camping will be £12 per night per van, EHU is included, There are NO shower or W.C., blocks on site, but there are plenty of water taps and disposal points. The display tickets are priced at £13 in advance or £15 on the night for adults and £5 for children. The camp site is waiting to find out if they will be able to reserve tickets directly for campers as in previous years, but they are availiable directly from the display organisers.

You will need to book with the site telephone 01788 860387 giving a 50% deposit and letting them know you are with Motorhome Facts and give my name (Tina Hampton) as reference. Then PM me with your details please. The site now has facilities to take credit and debit card payments.

The site managers Charlotte and Eddie Dodds are holding a Hog Roast on Saturday 1st August from 12pm and there will be some local bands playing.

Due to a couple of different rally groups having rally spaces reserved which they failed to fill, this year the camp site is taking deposits at the time of booking and if we have any unfilled places by 10th of July these will revert to the campsite, as they were fully booked 3 months before the event and always have a waiting list as this is such a popular event.

Hope to see some of you there

Tina & Glenn


----------



## JockandRita

TinaGlenn said:


> For any of you that enjoy great firework displays the Firework Championships at Stanford Hall in Lutterworth take some beating. This year these are being held on Saturday 2nd August. www.fireworkchampions.co.uk/
> 
> We have got 16 places reserved for Motorhomefacts members at the camp site in the hall grounds from Friday 31st July until Sunday 2nd August.
> http://www.stanfordhall.co.uk/caravan.html
> 
> Cost for camping will be £12 per night per van, EHU is included, There are NO shower or W.C., blocks on site, but there are plenty of water taps and disposal points. The display tickets are priced at £13 in advance or £15 on the night for adults and £5 for children. The camp site is waiting to find out if they will be able to reserve tickets directly for campers as in previous years, but they are availiable directly from the display organisers.
> 
> You will need to book with the site telephone 01788 860387 giving a 50% deposit and letting them know you are with Motorhome Facts and give my name (Tina Hampton) as reference. Then PM me with your details please. The site now has facilities to take credit and debit card payments.
> 
> The site managers Charlotte and Eddie Dodds are holding a Hog Roast on Saturday 1st August from 12pm and there will be some local bands playing.
> 
> Due to a couple of different rally groups having rally spaces reserved which they failed to fill, this year the camp site is taking deposits at the time of booking and if we have any unfilled places by 10th of July these will revert to the campsite, as they were fully booked 3 months before the event and always have a waiting list as this is such a popular event.
> 
> Hope to see some of you there
> 
> Tina & Glenn


Hi Tina,

We will book asap, and get back to you via PM.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Tina,


We're on for this one, but have to ring the site back after 10am tomorrow to confirm.


Andrew


----------



## owl129

*fireworks*

Hi

we would like to attend this one as well, however can not get through to site at this time but will try tomorrow.

regards

Paul and Sue


----------



## TinaGlenn

The more the merrier, it is a nice site although basic, and the wardens are very nice. 

Once you have booked, please PM me your real names and details so that I can make sure that the site's list and ours are the same to avoid any confusion. Don't forget to let them know you are with the motorhome facts group and give them my name Tina Hampton as reference.

Tina


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

If you are interested in this Meet can you please put your names on the provisional list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=206

This makes it a lot easier for Tina to keep track of who is going. You can then confirm your booking to TinaGlen either via PM or e-mail as it says in the Meet listing.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks for that Jen, 

I knew there was something else I should have said in the initial posting :roll: 

Tina :lol:


----------



## GerryD

Super, boffins and flames. Gotta try to get there.
Gerry


----------



## JockandRita

GerryD said:


> Super, boffins and flames. Gotta try to get there.
> Gerry


Oh good, a member, as well as Glenn, that knows his Freeview from his Freesat. :lol: 
Looking forward to meeting you Gerry.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Yes we are reserving a place
Mavis


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Yes we are reserving a place
> Mavis


Hi Mavis,

Your post content is different, to that which is on my email notification, but the answer is yes, they are.

It'll be nice to meet you and Ray at last. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are reserving a place
> Mavis
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis,
> 
> Your post content is different, to that which is on my email notification, but the answer is yes, they are.
> 
> It'll be nice to meet you and Ray at last.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Yes i found they do take dogs so I changed it sorry.
I have paid a deposit by email and yes we will meet at last how exciting :wink:

Mavis


----------



## MattRS

Morning Tina / All,

Just spoken with Charlotte and paid the deposit - and have also added our details to the rally list.

Look forward to meeting you all !

Matt & Alison


----------



## locovan

Tina I have just booked and they say we have to book the Display with the organisers The display tickets are priced at £13 in advance 
Who is the diplay contact??
mavis


----------



## locovan

locovan said:


> Tina I have just booked and they say we have to book the Display with the organisers The display tickets are priced at £13 in advance
> Who is the diplay contact??
> mavis


ahh
http://www.fireworkchampions.co.uk/ my mistake it was there
mavis


----------



## androidGB

Yes, we're booked too.

Look forward to meeting you all, and the hog roast  


Andrew


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

To pre book your tickets for the firework display, which I would recommend you do sooner rather than later as they sell fast, please go to this link.

Tickets

Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks for that Jacquie, bit late getting online this morning after helping our daughter move yesterday. 

Could I just ask that once you have booked with the site and put your name down on the meets page, please PM or email me your real name so that I can keep our list and the campsites tallied, as we only have a limited number of places, I would hate to have any pitches double booked 8O Thanks to those who have already done this.

Dogs are allowed on the site, but as the firework display is close to the camp site it could get a little loud for them, unless they are dogs who don't mind of course. 

Tina


----------



## Caggsie

Have just booked - we are newbies so be gentle with us.

regards

Karen


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Tina


It sound really great I love fireworks, I am sorely tempted but I am due to have an operation in July sometime and maybe out of action.

I may take the risk and if have to cancel or try to sell the place on.

I ll have a think and get back to you.


Pat


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Karen,

We are all nice and gentle with our new friends  Once you get there, you will find lots of people to chat to, have the odd glass/bottle/can/cuppa with, you can join in with folk as much or as little as you want.

One thing I would recommend taking are nice comfy easy to carry chairs, or a picnic blanket to sit on at the display, and something warm to wear after the sun goes down as the seating area is beside the lake and can get quite chilly. 

Some people take ellaborate banquets and have tables set with candleabra and all manner of posh nosh and bubbly, but remember you have got to pack it all up in the dark and carry it back with you :wink: 

Tina


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Third year running for us as you know, got our name on the list and will ring them today and pay up. 

Thanks for organising, loved the others so am sure this will be just as good. 

take care
Mandy


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Mandy and Andy, It will be nice to see you all again.

Jock a little warning, Dad is determined to get some of those floating lanterns this year 8O You have been warned :twisted: 

Tina :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Have provis booked. Just need to book some bank holidays from work tomorrow so will let you know then for defo.

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Johnny,

Will be great to have you along, once you have booked with the camp site, please PM me your real name so that I can tally my list with theirs.
Hope you manage to get your holidays booked

Tina

Jock, Dad has managed to get some of those floating lanterns..... 8O 8O


----------



## locovan

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> Will be great to have you along, once you have booked with the camp site, please PM me your real name so that I can tally my list with theirs.
> Hope you manage to get your holidays booked
> 
> Tina
> 
> Jock, Dad has managed to get some of those floating lanterns..... 8O 8O


Tina do you mean the chinese ballons the ones you light and send off so the look like hot air ballons as they go up in the air.
mavis


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Mavis,

Yes, last year they were selling them on stalls at the event, a couple of the people we were sitting with were thinking about getting some, but by the time they had decided to buy some they had all sold out. 
My dad was a little miffed and has got some for himself this year.

Tina


----------



## locovan

Hi Tina 
Great I like them as we were at a Rally at Swalecliffe Kent and we all thought they were a hot air balloon or a UFO then a lady on the beach shouted dont panic its my son and that was the first time we had seen them.
Mavis


----------



## locovan

Just to let everyone know i have my tickets for the Display from MLE Pyrotechnics
they arrived today in the post
Mavis


----------



## TinaGlenn

Yes that's them Mavis, they are called Sky Lanterns and are really pretty to watch as they float about in the sky. 

Our tickets arrived this morning too, now just got to put them somewhere safe so we don't lose them 8O 

Tina


----------



## locovan

TinaGlenn said:


> Yes that's them Mavis, they are called Sky Lanterns and are really pretty to watch as they float about in the sky.
> 
> Our tickets arrived this morning too, now just got to put them somewhere safe so we don't lose them 8O
> 
> Tina


I was thinking the same thing. I put things in a safe place and the forget so I tend to put things straight away in a folder in the motorhome so at least I know they are there/ so if you see this woman emtying out everything when arriving looking for that safe place well--- that is me
mavis :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn

I was thinking of the van safe, at least that way they will not get put in one of the other safe hidey holes in the van and lost for good :roll: 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

Well the meet is now fully booked although the camp site have a couple of people that have booked through them and haven't booked on the meets page so we have got 2 extras :lol: The camp site is happy to let us have the 2 extra places though 8)

We have managed to figure out who one of the extra couples is but if your surname is *Lockie or Locky *please could you PM me your details.

Thank you

Tina

Edit: All sorted out now


----------



## LeoK

*Fully booked and tickets organised !*

There's dedication !!!

16:30 on the Friday of a bank holiday weekend, and there was a guy at MLE who took my details (and my credit card details) to sell me some tickets.

Dedication to duty, to the cause or maybe just likes getting paid (with a P).

Tina knows about my site booking through pm's, but now you can all know ... Fully booked, paid up and looking forward to the show. . Or is that shows ?


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*Looking forward to the fireworks*

Hello All

Not long now, and I have had my operation postponed to later so I can definately make it. We might stay till Monday if the weather and site are good.

I am taking by lovely grandson with us his 10 years old.

Now I must have been having a mad half hour or so, because I ordered a child firework display ticket the other day for him. They sent me one for Belvoir castle instead, and now have rectified and sent me a child one for Stanford Hall.

But on getting out my paperwork I have already from when I booked, two adults and one child.

So now I have two Adults, two children tickets for Stanford
and 1 child ticket for Belvoir

Is there anyone that would like the spare child firework ticket for Stanford and/or Belvoir.

If so pm me.

Many thanks Pat


----------



## LeoK

*Re: Looking forward to the fireworks*



PATSY4 said:


> We might stay till Monday if the weather and site are good.


Pat, plan to stay until Monday, the site is fine - whatever the weather.

Looking forward to it all ... LeoK


----------



## brimo

Its late now and we're off to Southport tomorrow but withoutreading all 4 pages, is there anyway 2 adults can go to this now. Only just seen the thread....


----------



## JockandRita

And yet another thread that I have contributed/responded to, and not received email notifications for.........since 8th March. :? :? :?



Patsy 4 said:


> We might stay till Monday if the weather and site are good.





LeoK said:


> Pat, plan to stay until Monday


Good oh, we are too. :wink:

Monday sees us heading off to Worcester for 2 nights, and then to Bristol for the Balloon Festival.



brimo said:


> Its late now and we're off to Southport tomorrow but withoutreading all 4 pages, is there anyway 2 adults can go to this now. Only just seen the thread....


Sorry Brimo, I can't help you there, but Tina will be along soon to give you the good news, or bad news, depending upon any cancellations...........if any. It is still looking full at the moment.

>>Fireworks Meet Page<<

Jock.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Jock, we will be at Bristol,  we are with the C & C Club, :lol: I will look out for you. Everyone going to the firework meet have a nice time, it looks a good one. Bob.


----------



## JockandRita

bobandjane said:


> Hi Jock, we will be at Bristol,  we are with the C & C Club, :lol: I will look out for you. Everyone going to the firework meet have a nice time, it looks a good one. Bob.


It is either C&CC or MCC for us Bob. I'll ask the boss when she surfaces, and get back to you. I do know that we are pitched opposite Ashton Court , wher the balloon festival takes place. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## brimo

Can't see us making this with being away from today till sunday at Southport !!

Never mind will look to book it early next year.


----------



## locovan

Tina Im really gutted but I cant make this Stanford Fireworks as I have just had a phone call and Im in Guys for my Op to Drain Fluid and Biop and Talcum powder sealing of the Lung wed for a week.
Is there anyone that would like to take my place.
I paid £20.00 for deposit for my camping under my name Mrs Mavis Nye and 2 tickets for the fireworks at £13.00 each =£46.00 in total
Let me know ASP and I will post the tickets to them.
Im out for lunch but I will be back in about 4.30 to pick up any messages.
Jock Im devastated as I wont meet you until Sept now but I know you will understand xx


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Jock Im devastated as I wont meet you until Sept now but I know you will understand xx


Mavis, I am a great believer in fate, and right now, fate has decided that you are having your op asap. That is very good news, and I shal happily wait until September under the circumstances. so, don't you worry yourself one wee bit Mavis. Okay? :wink: :wink: :wink:

You get well enough for Canterbury.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks for letting me know Mavis,

Will be keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you that eveything goes smoothly and that you are soon back up and about  

I have sent a couple of PMs to people that have expressed an interest in this meet, but with time being short it will be first come first gets, so please contact Mavis and then let me know who gets the tickets so I can update the camp site. 
This is a fantastic event and one to go to if you get the chance.

Mavis Will have you name at the top of the list for next year :wink: 

Not long now folks, 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

Locovan has had to drop out of this meet, which leaves her place up for grabs to who ever contacts her first.

This is going to be a fantastic display with 4 of the Leading firework display companies all showing what they can do. 3 of them competing to be voted the best, and with last years winner doing to finale display. All in the grounds of Stanford Hall.

The camp site has been fully booked for months so if you were thinking of this and missed out originally, now's your chance to come and see what all the fuss is about :wink: 

PM Locovan and then let me know your details so I can let the campsite know.

Come on your know you want to

Tina


----------



## locovan

can I bump this as It is a shame to waste the tickets and my deposit at the site.

Yes Tina i will be up for going next year :lol: 
I was really looking forward to it to


----------



## TinaGlenn

Never mind Mavis, will save a sky lantern for you for whenever we meet up :wink: 

Come on folks, this really is one not to be missed, I know there were a few people that wanted to go

Tina


----------



## Caggsie

Tina,

You have a PM, due to unforeseen circumstances I will have to withdrawn from this meet.

Incidently I'd only paid the deposit for the site.

regards

Karen


----------



## JockandRita

*TWO PLACES UP FOR GRABS*

Looking for a last minute weekend away?

Due to Mavis (locovan), and Karen, (Caggsie), having to pull out, that means that there are.............................................*TWO PLACES UP FOR GRABS  *

This is an excellent opportunity to see some brilliant pyrotechnic displays to musical accompaniment, of the competitor's choice.

There is also a an opportunity to visit Stanford Hall whilst staying at the site.

There is a pub up the road in the village, however, the 20 minute walk may not be for everyone.

For us personally, prior to our first visit two years ago, Rita and I had never seen anything like the displays before, and were really impressed.

Go on, give it a try.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks for letting me know Karen.

If no one is interested in the camping places now available I will let the campsite know tomorrow by 12pm, as they always have a long list of people waiting for any cancellations. Hopefully Mavis and Karen will be able to get their deposits back if their places can be sold to someone else.

If anyone is interested in grabbing a place at one of the best firework displays going in fantastic surrounding please let me know ASAP, this really is one not to be missed  

Tina

P.S. Thanks Jock for keeping me posted, it's been a long day but great fun :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Firework Championships, Stanford Hall 2 place available!*



TinaGlenn said:


> For any of you that enjoy great firework displays the Firework Championships at Stanford Hall in Lutterworth take some beating. This year these are being held on Saturday 2nd August. www.fireworkchampions.co.uk/
> 
> We have got 16 places reserved for Motorhomefacts members at the camp site in the hall grounds from Friday 31st July until Sunday 2nd August.
> http://www.stanfordhall.co.uk/caravan.html
> 
> Cost for camping will be £12 per night per van, EHU is included, There are NO shower or W.C., blocks on site, but there are plenty of water taps and disposal points. The display tickets are priced at £13 in advance or £15 on the night for adults and £5 for children. The camp site is waiting to find out if they will be able to reserve tickets directly for campers as in previous years, but they are availiable directly from the display organisers.
> 
> You will need to book with the site telephone 01788 860387 giving a 50% deposit and letting them know you are with Motorhome Facts and give my name (Tina Hampton) as reference. Then PM me with your details please. The site now has facilities to take credit and debit card payments.
> 
> The site managers Charlotte and Eddie Dodds are holding a Hog Roast on Saturday 1st August from 12pm and there will be some local bands playing.
> 
> Due to a couple of different rally groups having rally spaces reserved which they failed to fill, this year the camp site is taking deposits at the time of booking and if we have any unfilled places by 10th of July these will revert to the campsite, as they were fully booked 3 months before the event and always have a waiting list as this is such a popular event.
> 
> Hope to see some of you there
> 
> Tina & Glenn


Is there still a Place?

Trev


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Trev,

At the moment we have 2 places up for grabs due to Caggsie and Locovan having to drop out. If you want to take one of these, please PM one of them to sort out tickets and paying the deposit and them let me know whose you get so I can update the camp site. 
Would be great to see you both again.

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

We have had another cancellation so there is a place camping at Stanford hall this coming weekend for the Firework Championships up for grabs.
We have got hook up and are in the main site not on the rally field.

If anyone wants to snap up this place PM me and let me know

Tina


----------



## androidGB

*Re: TWO PLACES UP FOR GRABS*



JockandRita said:


> There is a pub up the road in the village, however, the 20 minute walk may not be for everyone.
> 
> Jock & Rita.


Hi Jock,

Getting to the pub, is it along the road or is there a footpath over the fields.

If it is along the road is there a footpath?

Andrew


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: TWO PLACES UP FOR GRABS*



androidGB said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pub up the road in the village, however, the 20 minute walk may not be for everyone.
> 
> Jock & Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jock,
> 
> Getting to the pub, is it along the road or is there a footpath over the fields.
> 
> If it is along the road is there a footpath?
> 
> Andrew
Click to expand...

Hi Andrew,

It is along the road, but no footpath.
Last year, a few of us went to the pub, using a marker in a high vis vest at the front and the rear of the group, and torches for the return journey.
Properly organised, with safety in mind. :wink:

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn

*Re: TWO PLACES UP FOR GRABS*



JockandRita said:


> Last year, a few of us went to the pub, using a marker in a high vis vest at the front and the rear of the group, and torches for the return journey.
> Properly organised, with safety in mind. :wink:
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Jock.


Hmmmmm more to do with the merry cross eyed folk knowing who to follow to get back to the camp site :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have got a 5 litre keg of Wadworths 6X in case you don't fancy the pub wander this year Jock :wink: Glenn collected it from the Brewery in Devizes Yesterday so nice and fresh 8)

Will be arriving tomorrow early afternoon, see you all when you arrive

Tina & Glenn

We have had another cancellation so there is still 1 camping place availible, Tickets for the display can be purchased at the gate on the night.
If you want to come along PM me and let me know ASAP

Tina


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: TWO PLACES UP FOR GRABS*



TinaGlenn said:


> Have got a 5 litre keg of Wadworths 6X in case you don't fancy the pub wander this year Jock :wink: Glenn collected it from the Brewery in Devizes Yesterday so nice and fresh 8)


 *His eyes lit up, as he read Tina's post
Offering ale from a keg, of which Glenn does boast
Not wishing to appear rude, and subsequently offend,
Jock thought he'd give it a go, and see it through to the end.* :lol:

Yours truly.

P.S. Hospital appointment was today :roll: so see you after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## CPW2007

Hi Tina,

Bring some sunshine with you pleeeeze!!! :lol: :lol: It's been raining wotsits virtually all day long here and I suspect that the campsite (not being a million miles from here!) may be a bit on the wettish side??

Both Brenda and I have managed to get Friday off work so we are hoping to arrive just after lunchtime on the Friday (weather permitting  ) If the weather keeps on like this I'll bring an inflatable as well!! 8O 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting you all on Friday!

Regards

Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn

Would love to say we have had sunshine to bring  Am sitting in my van listening to the rain pattering on the roof and wondering where my wellies are.
Still am sure we will be able to have some fun and laughs at the weekend.

Looking forward to putting faces to names

Tina


----------



## owl129

Hi anybody going to this meet who have not got tickets for the fireworks show, I have now two spare as my daughter and her husband are now not going. we will be arriving at the camp site about 1400 on friday if any body interested please PM me. will let them go for a tenner each


regards

paul


----------



## TinaGlenn

A bright a sunny day here at Stanford Hall Camp site, LeoK and JockandRita arrived yesterday to keep us company :lol:

I have been asked to pass on a message from the Camp manager Charlotte, because of the sheer numbers of people arriving today for this event, any arrivals after 9pm _may_ have to spend the night in the late arrivals parking. This is purely for everyones safety as there is very little lighting on the site, and it is fully booked for this weekend.

Not that any of you need to worry as we are right next to that area, so you will still be within a short crawling distance back to your van after some late night socialising :wink:

Safe journying everyone, looking forward to meeting you all

Tina & Glenn


----------



## androidGB

Hi Tina,

Have sent you a text, I'm afraid we won't be able to make it in the van.

Although we're hoping to come up in the car for the fireworks.

Hope you all have a great time.


Andrew


PS Have informed the site


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Andrew,

Hopefully we will be able to meet up at the fireworks, will call you and sort it all out tomorrow.

Tina


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*A Big thankyou for the Firework Championship Meet*

I would just like to say a big thank you to Tina and Glenn for this weekend.

The firework Displays were fantastic.

Jonathan our grandson was in his element and would like to thank Tina and Glenn, and Tina's Dad for giving him the neon lights and lighting the lanterns.

It was great to meet up with those we know and those we have just met, many thanks for making the weekend a huge success.

Roll on next year!!!!

Kind regards Pat, Neil, and Jonathan


----------



## JockandRita

Yep, and a big thanks too from Rita and I, and to Terry and Joyce (Tina's parents) for their company also.

No thanks though to the numpty jobsworth at the designated lantern launch area. :evil: :evil: :evil: Prat!

As usual, names and faces old and new. Great stuff.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## owl129

*thanks*

can Sue and I add our thanks, as this was our very first meet/rally we could not have hoped for a better welcome, we felt at home straight away as if we had known everyone for years. The site was great and the fireworks out of this world.

Paul and Sue


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks to everyone who turned up, we had a fantastic time, and mum and dad really enjoyed being part of it all, although the suggestion of them hiring a van for themselves next year didn't go down too well :lol: :lol: 

As usual the company was great, the fireworks were fantastic and Eddie and Charlotte the site managers were laid back and helpfull. 

To those who for various reasons couldn't make it, Lanterns were sent up for you ( Thanks Jock :wink: ) and drinks were drunk, you were not forgotton 8) 

We thanked Charlotte and Eddie on everyone's behalf by way of a thank you card. I don't think there will be any problem having the same area and numbers for next year :wink: 


Thanks again for making our first organised meet such a success.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## CPW2007

Can't believe it's a little over 24 hours since we left what turned out to be a fantastic weekend despite the "few" drops of rain we had on the Saturday! I can only echo Paul and Sue's comments; It was our first "meet" and Brenda and I thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and the company and friends we had and made. Thank you Tina and everyone else ( you know who you are)!!   who made the weekend so pleasurable. Roll on 7th August 2010 for the next firework event at Stanford!!   

Uh uh - I've been summoned to the dinner table - back later!! :roll: :roll: 


Edit: Now then where wus I?? Oh yes - Tina - you'll be pleased to hear that I've so far managed to NOT spend any money on all those things (some people would say "gadgets" :roll: :roll: ) that sort of came to my attention during the weekend!!

I'm pretty sure though that I'll have managed to acquire at least one of those items on the shopping list before Edinburgh!!

Once again - many thanks for a great weekend - we look forward to having many more (work permitting!   )


Regards

Chris and Brenda


----------



## madontour

Hello all

We've just arrived home so this is just a short note to add our thanks to Tina and Glenn, for organising the weekend meet, and to everyone for their warm welcome and company.

regards

Michael and Denise


----------



## redjumpa

*Thank you*

Thank you Tina & Glenn for another great weekend.  The light rain on Saturday just added to the drama of the night but WOW those fireworks were amazing and I have to say the company was just as amazing. Can't wait until next year but shush don't tell everyone !

It was great to see old friends and we also met some super new ones that we hope to see again soon

Once again thank you all 
Jane & Graham


----------



## LeoK

Thanks to all who came to make this another great meeting.

Especially to Tina and Glen, for taking on the organisation, and to Charlotte and Eddie for being so helpful.

Best we book soon for next year, as this is so popular and very worth attending. 
We are looking forward to meeting you all again.



TinaGlenn said:


> ... mum and dad really enjoyed being part of it all, although the suggestion of them hiring a van for themselves next year didn't go down too well :lol: :lol:


From where would they hire a (sensibly sized) van with a real flushing loo ?

Thanks again ... Leo and Penny


----------



## mandyandandy

Just want to add our thanks too for a great weekend, loved it as always and nice to meet some new faces. 

Louise and Tom want to say Hi to their new friend Jonathan and thank him for being such good fun too!! 

Mandy


----------



## locovan

Book me in for next year I hated missing this meet it really sounds like good fun.
Sorry Jock about the lanterns though --I love them.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

mandyandandy said:


> Just want to add our thanks too for a great weekend, loved it as always and nice to meet some new faces.
> 
> Louise and Tom want to say Hi to their new friend Jonathan and thank him for being such good fun too!!
> 
> Mandy


Hi Mandyandandy

Jonathan had a great time and would also like to say hi to Louise and Tom and is hopefully joining them next year.

Regards Pat and Jonathan


----------



## PAT4NEIL

locovan said:


> Book me in for next year I hated missing this meet it really sounds like good fun.
> Sorry Jock about the lanterns though --I love them.


Hello Mavis, sorry you were unable to make the firework fun. There was an unofficial launch of a lantern and you can find it on U tube.






hope that works if not do a search on Lantern Launch at Stanford Hall

Regards

Pat


----------



## CPW2007

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: LOL - Good one Pat!! Nowt like a "young" person showing an even younger person how it's done!! :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn

I don't know who was more excited about the lanterns.... Johnathon or the chap "helping" him :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tina


----------

